

I'm sad; I didn't know LILO was on its death bed - ozy23378
http://lilo.alioth.debian.org/

======
bandrami
How is "being finished" a "deathbed"? It's a simple bootloader that does what
it's supposed to do. Why develop it further?

~~~
k_roy
Technology evolves. It may work for now, but if it's not being actively
developed, it may not work with future hardware and software. Moreover,
especially with these kinds of projects, an announcement like this can be a
nail, if not the final nail in the coffin of it.

~~~
bandrami
Meh.For the past decade or so GNU ed has only made minor style changes to meet
toolchain guidelines. It's ok for software to be done.

------
pvaldes
I remember perfectly the pain to change lilo for the first grub (that I didn't
liked so much) in the past, and the frozen L-I...(cric, cric, cric) screen.
Seems like ages.

~~~
ortuna
And where it stopped was the error code.

~~~
pvaldes
Yes, complicated things where much simpler then. The reiserfs creator was
still cool and free, gnome was not a parkinsonian desktop with hyperactivity
disorder, Xfre86 was da bomb, star-office, the stupid fire-ants in falcon's
eye... and lilo of course.

The good old Woody times... :-)

